# Union Castle/King Line in the mid '70s



## Wjb474 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi to all
I'm a very recent member of the website, and as such, not too sure how to go about posting anything at all on here. My name is Bill Baker, living in Southampton. I joined the RMS Southampton Castle, Union Castle line to Cape Town etc in 1975/6 and sailed in the engine room on many trips to the Cape, before joining the Windsor Castle just prior to getting married, where I served as Electricians mate and then flew to Japan to join the King William out between Japan and Australia and the later joined the King George in Rotterdam, before sailing for Canada, America, and back to France before paying off in Le Havre.
I would love to chat with any of the guys I sailed with, during my time with B&C ships.

Regards

Bill Baker


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Bill *and welcome to *SN*. Plenty of ex B&C lads on board including myself. Bon voyage.


----------

